# Internal Overflow box



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I am looking for internal Overflow box 6inL x 4inW x 6inH with teeth and hole, does anyone know where I can buy one or anyone DIY for sale. The ones at BigAls is too big. Thanks


----------

